# 5 gallon bucket lid



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

For those of you that like to store your fertilizer or other things in 5 gallon buckets, I found these at Lowe's last weekend and I think I am going to pick a few of them up today. It's a great idea and makes getting stuff in and out of it a lot easier and you probably get a better seal too :thumbup:

Encore 12 inch Screw Off Lid


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Mightyquinn wonderful. I was just reorganizing my fert last night and trying to figure out what would be best for storage. I already have quite a few of those buckets too.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice find.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Nice idea. :thumbup: Let us know how easy it is to get the threads started and sealed.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That's pretty cool. Unavailable at my local store though :x


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> That's pretty cool. Unavailable at my local store though :x


Not sure how close you live to Pittsburgh but they have them in stock at several locations. You could probably also do free shipping and delivery or ship to store.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty cool. Unavailable at my local store though :x
> ...


About an hour away. They do ship to home. Thanks for the link!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Nice idea. :thumbup: Let us know how easy it is to get the threads started and sealed.


Sure looks similar to the lids on our dog food containers and those are very easy. My two-year-old has been able to handle those for awhile now.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I've snagged chlorine tablet buckets from friends with pools. They seem to seal well.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Picked up some of these today while out at Lowe's. Looks and feels like quality as there is a good seal on the cap and lid, definitely the way to go for storing fertilizers :thumbup: I will say that the cap or lip that attaches to the bucket takes some effort to get on, I had to use a rubber mallet to get it to seat. It wasn't hard but just took a little extra, I'm sure it would be fun to try and remove


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

FYI, the ones with a seal are called Gamma Seals, and if you can't find it at a Lowe's nearby, then US Plastics has them. They're awesome because they're leakproof too. I've used them in the past to carry car wash soap to the car wash when I didn't have a car wash at the apartment; that was a long time ago.

Bucket lids


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

That is nice that they offer different colors of lids at USP but Lowe's has them cheaper and you can get free shipping too if you don't mind the white lids.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Thank you for the tip. Got a couple of them today at Home Depot plus new buckets for storing various lawn chems.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Wait - y'all don't just have all of the bags lying around the garage?!?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Wait - y'all don't just have all of the bags lying around the garage?!?


I do keep most of my fertilizers in the bags they come in but if what I buy comes in one of those plastic lined paper bags, I will move it over to a 5 gallon bucket. Those paper bags tend to break very easily and then spill fertilizer all over the place.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Does a 50# bag of urea fit into a 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Does a 50# bag of urea fit into a 5 gallon bucket?


Damn near 5 gallons worth will! 

I'd also like to know but I'm guessing thats two buckets.

I need to go get some buckets and these lids like today. My neighbor with the tidy garage will be so impressed!


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Does a 50# bag of urea fit into a 5 gallon bucket?


It depends on the prill size. I had probably ~45 lbs left in a bag that barely fit in a 5-gallon bucket, and it's fairly large prill. My 50 lbs of SOP fit easily, though, since it's much smaller prill.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I purchased three more Gamma Seal lids today while I was picking up my order of (10) 3.5 gallon black buckets from Home Depot. The shorter height (11" vs 14.5" for the 5 gallon) is going to be easier to fit on my existing shelving/cabinets.


----------

